# Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Coats



## KasKiRanch

I have searched online and not found any information on whether or not Nigerian Dwarf goats can sometimes have longer coats versus some that have shorter coats. 

We have a buck that is super extra furry even in the summer and his coat is way softer than our other goats including the does and wethers. He has 11 babies on the ground and 3 appear to have his "Coat".

Anyone know if there is a Long Haired Nigerian versus a Short Haired?


----------



## FarmerJen

I know one of my does has a longER coat than the other. Even now (post-winter shedding) she's probably 2 1/2" long in some areas. But that's the best I can offer.  My other doe has a pretty slick coat. Both were said to be purebred... though I dont have papers... so you never know.


----------



## KasKiRanch

I know animals in general are always evolving, developing so I figured I would ask overall if anyone else has come across it. It is an interesting trait and it seems to breed true but I am not sure of how common it is.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Kaneel

From what I've seen all goats are different, with coats ranging from slick to puffball. Bucks especially seem to be extra fluffy. My one doe is soft and fluffy on the sides of her belly, but the rest of her is fairly rough, while my other doe just has one type of hair all over her body, all one length!! It all depends on the goat


----------



## KW Farms

Do you have other bucks? Bucks are more hairy than does and wethers.


----------



## Dean_Eliza_and_Crew

Is it possible to clip them for summer? We just got our first little doe Eliza who tested positive for the para tuberculosis so we are trying to give her the best life we can. She just turned a year. We are always in contact with our vet but I was wondering if it will mess with their coat?


----------



## ILuvGoats123

I have six ND goats. Clover's fur is long enough to make her pant in the summer and pretty fuzzy; Arthur's is even longer and fuzzier; Colonel's is very silky but just as long; Anna Beth's is in between silky and fuzzy, and long and short; Luna's is pretty short and in between silky and fuzzy; and Hazel's is in between long and short, and more on the fuzzy side. All of the coats are different, so I don't think you can really judge how long, short, fuzzy, or smooth Nigerian Dwarf goats' fur is.


----------



## KasKiRanch

KW Farms, yes we have had other bucks (I know in general they are quite hairy ). Here is a perfect picture, this is MID July both the bucks are the same age. The hairy one I am talking about is the Black one Papa Flash, the black & White. Hard to really see but if you know goat coats you can see that Papa Flash's coat is long through out his body and very shiny and it is as soft as it looks. The Red & White buck is Lightning and his is what I think is a NORMAL buck in summer but the rest of his coat is coarser and short except his ridge and points.

So general consensus is goats can have different coats.


----------



## KasKiRanch

Here is another each individually. Individual of Papa Flash you can really see how long his coat is .


----------



## HonestOmnivore

*for a tiny sample of two reg. ND*

My new yearling is a fuzzy thing - her coat isn't long but after I brushed the winter wool out, her top coat is still fuzzy or crinkled hair.

My older doe has distinct hair length by hair color - her chestnut brown is the shortest, then her white spots, with her black hairs the longest. I had a chocolate doe who had shorter hair yet, with just a fuzz covering her udder.


----------



## rockycreek

My Nigerian buck has long hair. I have to wonder if an Angora visited his mother. lol
Is this a common trait?
It is silkie and not kinkie that I have seen on Angora goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just by looks alone..i would say some definite Angora traits.:up:


----------



## MadHouse

Or what about mom was visits by a Silkie Fainter ?


----------



## Lazy10 acres

Here is a shot of our BamBam. I researched the same things about their hair being long, and found out it’s more common than I though.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

He’s a cute lil dude! I love his name and hairdo!  That first pic though, you want to stop that behavior. It’s not a good idea to play with bucks like that. (He is a buck, right?)


----------



## The Goat

Look at that face


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is a pretty buck! Very nice.


----------



## Lazy10 acres

I hear you. It was always cute in the beginning because that is how he plays. But we are starting to stop that behavior because, even tough he is a lover, it is starting to get more aggressive, especially when you don’t give him the attn. that he thinks you should be giving him


----------

